# [Tutorial] iOS 6.1.3 Semi Untethered Jailbreak for iPhone 4,iPhone 3gs and iPod Touch 4G



## gizmo96 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi Guys,we all know that iOS 6.1.3 is tough to jailbreak.However,the devs have finally released a semi untethered jailbreak for older apple devices like iPod 4g,iphone 4 and 3GS.It is a semi untethered jailbreak and can be done through RedSnow.Before starting the Process,you need to download RedSnow and the iOS 6.0[ YES,iOS 6.0] firmware for your device.This tutorial wouldn't work on newer apple debices .After you have downloaded everything,follow this tutorial 

**Note:- Do not Update to iOS 6.1.3 if you're still non 6.1.2


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

gizmo96 said:


> Hi Guys,we all know that iOS 6.1.3 is tough to jailbreak.However,the devs have finally released a semi untethered jailbreak for older apple devices like iPod 4g,iphone 4 and 3GS.It is a semi untethered jailbreak and can be done through RedSnow.Before starting the Process,you need to download RedSnow and the iOS 6.0[ YES,iOS 6.0] firmware for your device.This tutorial wouldn't work on newer apple debices .After you have downloaded everything,follow this tutorial
> 
> **Note:- Do not Update to iOS 6.1.3 if you're still non 6.1.2


You could also follow the following guides:
For iPod Touch 4g:
IOS 6.1.3 JAILBREAK IPOD TOUCH 4G - Evad3rs Jailbreak 6.1.3 iOS
For iPhone 4:
HOW TO JAILBREAK IPHONE 4 6.1.3 - Evad3rs Jailbreak 6.1.3 iOS
Bear in mind that untethered jailbreaks are there only upto ios 6.1.2
*No untethered jailbreak for ios 6.1.3*!!!
There is no way to update to ios 6.1.2 from lower version unless you have the shsh blobs saved for that particular ios version in cydia as apple currently signs only ios 6.1.3 ipsw...


----------

